# 536 882600 info and suggestion



## whomeno (Jan 24, 2016)

I have a 536 882600.could some one give me some info on this one size, motor size and make. I have no manual. my auger cable is tight, stuck on all the time. is there any cable that i could replace it with, since the no longer make the oem cable.
Thanks


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Take the part numbers and look on ebay - they often list cross-reference ones that work and are much cheaper than sears HANDLE ASSEMBLY Diagram & Parts List for Model 536886122 Craftsman-Parts Snow-Removal-Equipment-Parts | SearsPartsDirect


MTD makes the machines BTW


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum whomeno



Craftsman Sears craftsman 26 in. 7-h.p. snow blower model #536882600

There are lots of cables listed on ebay. Just a matter of what you can make fit.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...ce-forum/529-some-broken-cable-end-fixes.html

Craftsman Snowblower Control Cable Parts from RepairClinic.com


.


----------



## whomeno (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks for the quick reply.


----------

